# Heat Transfer on Nylon/Lycra



## hawaiianhardball (Oct 30, 2006)

Has anyone used heat transfers on apparel made of nylon/lycra or lycra? I'm looking for a supplier that has transfers that will adhere to nylon/lycra and be able to stretch and not crack. My logo only needs to be in one color. 

I was referred to M&M Designs, but am looking for alternatives.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread might get you started:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3883&highlight=nylon


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

hawaiianhardball said:


> Has anyone used heat transfers on apparel made of nylon/lycra or lycra? I'm looking for a supplier that has transfers that will adhere to nylon/lycra and be able to stretch and not crack. My logo only needs to be in one color.
> 
> I was referred to M&M Designs, but am looking for alternatives.


You may want to consider a vinyl-type solution. I've used a product called "elasticut" which is a vinyl material that is made for such applications. You'll need a vinyl cutter though, or you could outsource. Good luck!

... Brad


----------



## hawaiianhardball (Oct 30, 2006)

How is the "elasticut" applied? Is it a transfer as well?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If it's on light coloured fabric, dye sublimation would be great for this.


----------



## bac (Jun 19, 2006)

It's applied with a heat press just like a transfer. However, this material is a one-color vinyl that first needs to be cut with a vinyl cutter then weeded before application to the garment. It is flexible, and works pretty well on lycra, and that type of material.




hawaiianhardball said:


> How is the "elasticut" applied? Is it a transfer as well?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Elasticut will work for a one or two color application. If you need a full color/photo quality type print you might try Solution transfers. Its basically a print/cut technology & pricing is based on square inches in the design.


----------



## lisas (Dec 8, 2006)

I dont know if this will be any help but it could be a starting point. There is a company, Electrocal/Polymark. They do all sorts of transfer products not just for apparel but also for the automobile industry and appliances . They only do very large runs but, they may be able to guide you in the right direction as to who will do what you are looking for.

Welcome to Electrocal/Polymark

Good luck

Lisa


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

I've just picked up this old thread through a search.

What are your thoughts... does this sound applicable to transferring onto swimming suit (bathers) fabrics (namely nylon/lycra blend)?

Thanks


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Neenah has a new JPSS for light color Active wear that is supposed to work for 100% polyester, cotton blend and lycra. Not recommende for 100% cotton.

I believe Lou has a video for it in Youtube.


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I'll check it out on YouTube.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

clubdugong said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll check it out on YouTube.


Here is the link to the videos that Lou has uploaded: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=badalou&aq=f

The JPSS Active wear is posted in that page.


----------

